# St. Martin



## gnipgnop (Jan 10, 2008)

We have never been to St Martin and are hoping to get there this summer.  Do you think this is a possibility using a Gold Crown RCI Exchange?  We have to go during the summer as our friends who are joining us teach school.  

1.  Any resort suggestions?
2.  How long of a flight from East Coast?(with one connection)
3.  Is US currency used?
4.  What is best month to visit

Any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 10, 2008)

gnipgnop said:


> We have never been to St Martin and are hoping to get there this summer.  Do you think this is a possibility using a Gold Crown RCI Exchange?  We have to go during the summer as our friends who are joining us teach school.


Summer is not HIGH season although larger units are usually hard to come by because as you note, kids are not in school.


gnipgnop said:


> 1.  Any resort suggestions?


Royal Palm Beach is almost all 2BRs.  Flamingo Beach Villas is 2BRs and 2BR lockoffs.  They are both real nice.  Most timeshares are on the Dutch side - St Maarten.


gnipgnop said:


> 2.  How long of a flight from East Coast?(with one connection)


Depends on the connection time, there are non-stops from Philly and EWR that are close to you.


gnipgnop said:


> 3.  Is US currency used?


On the Dutch side it is more prevalent than the Florian but on the French side it's Euros although they'll take your $, too.


gnipgnop said:


> 4.  What is best month to visit


In the summer, as early as possible to avoid hurricanes.


----------



## Kal (Jan 10, 2008)

St. Maarten has 3 or 4 tourist seasons:

High Season - 12/15 to 4/15
Mid Season - June, July and August
Shoulder Season - 4/16 to Memorial Day & 11/1 to 12/14
Hurricane Season - Sept and October

Summer Season is usually very warm and the normal comforting breeze drops way off.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 10, 2008)

If you are waiting until school gets out, you probably want to leave as soon as possible after school ends.

We were there in June for my daughter's wedding. My wife is a school teacher, so the scheduling factored that in.  We were there the third week of June. During that week you could feel the change in weather, as the breezes slackened, and the temps and humidity were increasing. By the end of the week it was decidedly tropical

My daughter and SIL honeymooned in the nearby islands, and they reported that the following weeks the humidity and temps continued to increase.

**

I gathered that early June is probably a good time to visit.  There's a good chance you will be in ahead of the tropical summer weather. Meanwhile, the tourist crush is down, so things aren't as crowded, availability is greater, air fares and car rental rates are less.

We certainly enjoyed.  We'd love to get back again, but the flight times are so long from the west coast of NA that we would like to stay longer for a  couple of weeks.  But it's tough to work in a two-week trip around school vacation and the "weather window".  If we go again, we'll likely do another trip in June as early as we can and hope the heat and humidity hold off while we're there.


----------



## stmartinfan (Jan 11, 2008)

One of the best flight options is early morning out of Newark.  Try to avoid a plane change in San Juan.  Crummy airport, and erratic service from the smaller connecting airlines can mean delays. 

I've been to St. Martin often but only for spring break, but I think the advice to go early in summer is good, especially since you start to catch hurricane season in August.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jan 11, 2008)

*Thanks*

As usual, you have enlightened me in many ways regarding St. Maarten.  Didn't realize how little I knew about the area.  Your advice is well taken and we will look into an early June vacation, if possible to get the exchange.  Again, thank you for all your help.

Any other resorts to look into for our stay?


----------



## meatsss (Jan 13, 2008)

The Pelican and La Vista are in the same area as Royal Palm. They may come up on your exchange list. We own week 23 at Flamingo while our friends own week 22. We schedule trips together so that we get a 2 week vacation for the price of one maint. fee per couple. Have always had temperate weather in early June. Depends on when school lets out as to what week you can get there. But i second the thought of getting there early. There may be fewer rugrats there as some schools don't let out till the middle to end of June. 

We too fly from the west coast. I use AA miles and try to get the redeye SFO to JFK. Then the morning JFK to SXM non stop to arrive about 2 P.M. (Depends if AA keeps that flight going in June or cancels it and forces you to go through San Juan) You don't lose an entire day that way.


----------



## JRS (Jan 25, 2008)

Gnipnop, just sent you a private message ....


----------



## AKE (Jan 26, 2008)

I would avoid mid-summer - we were there in July and the heat was unbearable after 10 am!


----------



## Cappy (Jan 26, 2008)

*STAY away from the Pelican*

I have traded 2 times & both times had BAD units!! Unless you are in the Marine bldg!! Own @ Flamingo & LOVE IT!!!


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 27, 2008)

How far is the cruise port from nearest t/s.  I will be cruising in March 08 and would like to see the following resorts Oyster Bay Beach Resort, Divi Little Bay Beach Resort, Diamond's  Royal Palm Beach & Diamnonds Flamingo Beach Resort.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 27, 2008)

All are close by with the exception of Oyster Bay which is a good distance towards the other side of the island - you'll need to rent a car to get to all of these.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 27, 2008)

caribbeansun said:


> All are close by with the exception of Oyster Bay which is a good distance towards the other side of the island - you'll need to rent a car to get to all of these.



Thanks for the information.


----------



## bhodgson (Jan 29, 2008)

For the cruiser - Flamingo and Royal Palm are on the road to the airport about 20-30 minutes from the dock. Oyster Bay is in the opposite direction on Dawn Beach and probably about the same distance - you would need a car to see any one of the three. Have not been to Divi bit it would be the closest. We will be there on March 2 on a cruise and are renting a car to wander the island for the day. I like the beach at Oyster Bay and Flamingo the best. 

For the one going in the summer. We go the second week in July - that is our fixed week and the following week we are in St Thomas. I would guess that one's opinion of the weather depends on your own summer weather. We find that that it is usually cooler than Chicago where we live and even when it is hot, we are near the water where there is always a breeze so it is still better than Chicago. we love it cause it is not as crowded and the water tend to be quieter at that time of the year. I am sure you will be fine. They have a new airport which is finally open and should make things easier but I will miss the charm of the old one. 

Good luck and all of you have fun


----------



## dchilds (Feb 1, 2008)

June is a good time to go.  It's the 3rd least rainy month according to historical data, and the crowds are down.

Pelican's best old buildings are Flamboyant and Marina.  The new Marina Residences are Marriott nice.  We've stayed in the Croton building also, which was pretty nice, but up on the hill, about 200-300 yards from the beach, which isn't too far, but a bit far to get another drink or money to buy another drink or lunch from the beach bar.

Rent a car, see the whole island.


----------

